# A good day made even better!!!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

So I got home today to see one of the shipments I ordered made it in... here are a couple pics. 2 more shipments to go


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. That's a humidor filler right there, and you have two more shippments? I am quite impressed.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Those look outstanding! Mighty fine choices there!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smokes!!let me know how the cohibas are,ashamed to say never had 1


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great stuff right there Charles


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow very nice! Keep us posted on the other shipments!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang Charles for a full time student you sure are well supplied :dribble: when I was in grad school I had maybe four cigars in my little desktop humi at any given time. Oh how I have grown.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

That is absurd!. It is shameful, and selfish!. Damn I wish they were mine!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Those look delicious!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh now come on guy. Show off....


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. Bombing material? I hope?...lol


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

such a nice site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Charles... you are now making everyone's mouth water... Behave yourself


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

May sound weird, but I would rather have the psd4's than any Cohiba I've smoked to date.
Don't get me wrong I love Cohiba's ,but there's just something about the psd4's that keep them coming to my house.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

im haven dejavu.....sweet pick up


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nice buncha goodies... enjoy


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

GotaCohiba said:


> May sound weird, but I would rather have the psd4's than any Cohiba I've smoked to date.
> Don't get me wrong I love Cohiba's ,but there's just something about the psd4's that keep them coming to my house.


Those are the Cohiba maduro i had never had them before so wanted to try... the psd 4 is great those are actually leaving me tomorrow


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> im haven dejavu.....sweet pick up


you and Charles are killing me with those maddy cohibas:brick:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

the diplo #2's are one of my favorites, they age really well


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> the diplo #2's are one of my favorites, they age really well


will let u know i ordered all new stuff except the monte 2 and psd4.. the rest i have not smoked.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Muy bien amigo


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rad smokes !


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> the diplo #2's are one of my favorites, they age really well


I will 2nd that:biggrin: Great pickup Charles!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice delivery there Charles!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

sweet


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, that would make my day better too.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looking good Charles


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh wow! You sure know how to spend some $$$


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

O M F G !


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome...let me know about those maduros been wanting to order some but need a good review before I spend that much


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice stuff there Charles!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang you are killing us with the bombs and the pick ups.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Dang you are killing us with the bombs and the pick ups.


HEHE hope to get some more pick ups this week will post pics if i do...yummy and i sent out 8 or so more bombs yesterday.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good deal, very nice!!


----------

